# SOP online



## apb80 (May 21, 2019)

Hi all,

Have given up trying to find SOP nearby so wanted to get your opinion on some I found online. I need around 20lbs for the year so I was thinking about getting a couple of these - https://www.7springsfarm.com/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-sulfur-17-10-lb-bag/

Their rep said it could be used in a spreader, but also said "the fine particle size of the SOP Soluble to be easier for a push spreader." Referring to this one - https://www.7springsfarm.com/allganic-soluble-potassium-sulfate-sop-0-0-52-sulfur-18-50-lb-bag/

Has anyone used either of these? What would you recommend?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

These guys should have it.

Advance Turf Solutions
Elk Grove Village
1225 Lunt Ave.
Elk Grove Village, IL 60007
Phone: (847) 258-5904
Fax: (847) 258-5905

Check the hometown section for IL. I think there are other places.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

@g-man

Generally how much per lb SOP is considered not rip-off?

I saw a local shop selling 50lb bag for ~$60 ($1.2 / lb), I thought it's fair but the 50lb link OP sent is only $0.7 / lb.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@apb80, another option is

ConservFS
27310 W Case Rd
Wauconda, IL 60084
(847) 526-0007

0-0-50 SOP
Item #550105
SGN 220 granular and should cost you around $25 for a 50 lb bag.

They should be able to get you greens grade as well (SGN 100).
Item #550115, but am not sure on the price as I use the SGN 220.


----------



## apb80 (May 21, 2019)

@g-man and @Pete1313 thank you both fellow Illinoisians, I'll check those out.

@Pete1313 what's the difference between the SGN 220 and SGN 100?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The size of the granules. SGN 220 has an average diameter of 2.2 mm and SGN 100 has an average diameter of 1.0 mm.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

ShaneQi said:


> @g-man
> 
> Generally how much per lb SOP is considered not rip-off?
> 
> I saw a local shop selling 50lb bag for ~$60 ($1.2 / lb), I thought it's fair but the 50lb link OP sent is only $0.7 / lb.


I think you are forgetting to account for the shipping cost.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

desirous said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> > @g-man
> ...


You are right, if we assume my local store is accounting shipping in (they should be IMO), I should have accounted shipping in the linked production, too.

So they would both come out to about $1.2 / lb. Do you think it's a fair price to buy?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I get about $20 per 50 lb bag for SOP and $28 for TSP


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I get about $20 per 50 lb bag for SOP and $28 for TSP


Locally? If so, where?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

massgrass said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I get about $20 per 50 lb bag for SOP and $28 for TSP
> ...


Progressive Growers in Wareham mass. Great place. Good idea to call ahead and put an order in. They have a great menu online of a bunch of products


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Not too far from Wareham Crossing, thanks!


----------

